# I NEED to get offshore next week, 7/7,7/8,7/9 or 7/10!! lol ---->



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

looking to crew any day next week out of galveston,texas city or freeport. Experienced with tackle, dont drink or smoke and love to help on the boat. Just sold mine yesterday and im dying to get out. Thanks
Keith
409-354-9191


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

Still looking.


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

If anyone needs help wed or thursday please give me a shout, thanks


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

Hey Keith,
I'll keep you up top and hopefully join you if somebody needs 2. (Only Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday for me)


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

Thanks bernard, wednesday is my best day but i can make anything work!!


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

if i cant hitch a ride offshore, i may just end up going down and hitting the surf at jamaica beach or something. i would even like to bayfish, something!! lol


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

well its looking more and more like i will be trying the beachfront tomorrow morning. If anyone needs an extra for a bay or offshore trip last minute tonight just give me a call. Thanks. I have some softball games tonight so if i dont answer i am probably on the field and will call right back. 
Keith
409-354-9191


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

Well Keith, it looks like I might be joining you on the beachfront. (At least we'll get a pull or two verses fishing / wishing for an offshore trip)


----------

